# KA24DET Z31 MAF?



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

I saw a z31 mafs in the junkyard last week and it looked like it was pretty good sized, has anyone used one on a kat as an upgrade before, would it be better for a ka-t that my stock s13 one. I plan on using a safc2, would it be capatable. Thanks.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

edit nvm i'm an idiot


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

To be honest I dont know but a good upgrade for our cars is the maxima MAF i linked my write-up on a different forum: http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67966671&Search=true#Post67966671


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> edit nvm i'm an idiot


What the hell does that mean?


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

BoostedSE said:


> To be honest I dont know but a good upgrade for our cars is the maxima MAF i linked my write-up on a different forum: http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthr...lposts&Main=67966671&Search=true#Post67966671


Thanks for the good info.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

el tigre said:


> What the hell does that mean?


that means i misread the topic and posted something that wouldn't have helped you so i removed it and called myself an idiot


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

OH... Sounds good, just curious.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah i glanced at the topic and thought of the TB for some reason, a mod that some of the Z31 boys do is install the 240sx TB

so i was like why would he want our TB...then i reread it..and was like oh i'm a dumbass


----------



## el tigre (Jun 30, 2005)

Thats pretty interesting, I didn't know that the 240 tb is larger than the z31 one. Maybe the z31 Mafs is smaller too, I just saw one sitting there in a local yard so I figured I would ask.


----------

